# Found a HOT crappie bite in the Hocking River



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Doing some scouting around for a good crappie bite at the lakes has been tough. So I decided to see if the crappie on the river were biting. The river is still up about 12" but I figured I would give it a shot. I was throwing slip bobber and crappie minnows and the fish were on fire for about an hour before sunset. Enjoy this live report and comment below what your favorite method for catching crappie is. Remember to subscribe to my channel as well

TIGHT LINES AND LETS GOO!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

this time of year any place on the Hocking with slack water is good for Crappie throwing minnows or white twist tail grubs, my one day record is 157 from the mill to the stimson bridge


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Ahh the mill...yes! Used to catch nice size crappies out there all the time. RiverWader is right, anywhere with slack water this time of year holds them. Wow - 157 is a healthy haul! Nice!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> this time of year any place on the Hocking with slack water is good for Crappie throwing minnows or white twist tail grubs, my one day record is 157 from the mill to the stimson bridge


slack water and depth is key for sure!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> slack water and depth is key for sure!


slack water is more important then depth, i hit one spot that was only 2 foot deep


----------



## aquaboy (Apr 16, 2004)

The hocking between White's Mill and Stimson. Did anyone else want to fish off the golf course bridge just because we're not allowed?

Also anyone getting any morone's yet I've been down to WM about once a week, nothing yet.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

aquaboy said:


> The hocking between White's Mill and Stimson. Did anyone else want to fish off the golf course bridge just because we're not allowed?
> 
> Also anyone getting any morone's yet I've been down to WM about once a week, nothing yet.


I have been doing okay but with all these recent rains and the flooding I haven't put many hours on the river yet


----------

